# Sleeping on stomach is BAD?



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

I read somewhere (I can't remember where) that sleeping on you stomach is bad for your health or beauty... I can't remember why it's bad and I was wondering if anyone else had heard this before.


----------



## bia910 (Jul 30, 2008)

i have heard similar. supposedly it causes you to get wrinkles. too bad theres no other way i can sleep comfortably lol


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

oh ok. lol. I only sleep on my stomach too so I'll just have to use lots of anti-aging remedies to keep away wrinkles.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2008)

Sleeping on your stomach twists the neck distorts the pelvis and results in excessive strain on the joints, muscles and nerves of your neck and lower spine. For most people, side sleeping, with the knees partially flexed to reduce strain on the lower spinal muscles, is preferable. The arms should be kept below the shoulders to avoid compressing nerves and blood vessels that feed the arms and hands. Back sleeping is acceptable if you use a supportive pillow for your neck.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Aprill. Sleeping on your stomach is really, REALLY BAD. I'll be more conscious of how I sleep now, I think.

Would that explain why I always have cold hands?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2008)

yup, poor circulation, think about laying on your stomach and breathing, and then do it in another position. You breathe alot better, I figure if its not safe for newborns, its not safe for adults


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm guilty of sleeping on my stomach, I suppose I should change sleeping positions.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 30, 2008)

hmm who knew? seems like everything is bad for you these days..


----------



## Ashley (Jul 30, 2008)

lol I think I sleep in fetal position. I don't understand why sleeping on your stomach would cause wrinkles.


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sleeping on your stomach twists the neck distorts the pelvis and results in excessive strain on the joints, muscles and nerves of your neck and lower spine. whenever i sleep on my stomach i always wake up feeling like i was being smothered. i end up panicing and i can't move, like i'm paralized but i'm conscience. very scary. i think this goes a long way toward explaining why. now i make sure i fall asleep on my back.


----------



## Karren (Jul 30, 2008)

All I know is that when ever I sleep on my stomach I get a really bad back ache the next morning... So I sleep on my side and have no problems at all... Once in a while I'll sleep on my back... Trying to get gravity to pull the wrinkles out of my face!! Lol


----------



## vesna (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I don't sleep on my stomach then. I can never get comfortable sleeping like that which I guess is explained by what was said above. I get way too hot when I sleep that way too.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 30, 2008)

lol, i read that too, how you will get wrinkles if yo usleep on your stomach (btw they say the same thing for people who sleep on one side, so the best position to avoid wrinkles would be sleeping on the back).

i like to put my arms under my pillow, so i usually fall asleep on the stomach, but as i have an active sleep, i wake up on my back.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 30, 2008)

I slept on my side and back last night, and did actually feel better - my hands were warmer for one thing and cold hands have always bothered me! There were many times when I turned onto my stomach and had to remind myself not to, so now I just need to break the habit!


----------



## esha (Jul 31, 2008)

Didn't know sleeping was so much work.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I think I sleep in fetal position. I don't understand why sleeping on your stomach would cause wrinkles. You turn your face to the side when you sleep on your stomach so you end up smushing your face against your pillow therefore stretching your skin this way and that. BUt this is just as true as any position that would require you to have your face touching the pillow (includes side position). There really is no way to avoid this except to sleep on your back. Some people say that silk pillow covers will do less damage than a regular one, but wrinkles are a natural process, I wouldn't lose sleep (no pun intended) over THIS, lol maybe prevent them some other way but I like a good night's sleep.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've slept on my stomach for the past 15 yrs...lol, but up until 2-3 yrs ago my backs been hurting me a lot, so I sleep on my side now. Plus, it does help me breathe easier. My face used to be really oily back then, but now it's like the opposite. I guess since my face isn't always smothered in the pillow, my skin can finally BREATHE for once (not to mention my boobs can also be free of being flattened) lol


----------



## farris2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *esha129* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't know sleeping was so much work. Ditto! I love sleeping on my stomach darnitt!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

I love sleeping on my stomach too! I feel so cozy and comfortable that way! I think I have bad circulation to begin with so whatever! Occasionaly I'll sleep on my back or on my side, but I always wake up a little sore.

When I sleep on my stomach I rarely get aches, and another plus, my hair (curls) don't get tangled or flattened.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 8, 2008)

i LOVE sleeping on my stomach too,...but i have learned the hard way that it isnt good for you, and i just learned that two days ago, my back is completely f'ed up, yeah, can't say messed up, its f'ed up!! i could barely walk, stretch, get up, and plus, i got dizzy as heck, just from sleeping on my stomach, with a pillow holding my head up, a big pillow. --mistake, wont ever do that again, on top of that i had my arm on it which made it even higher, and it arched my back all night, and i woke up with my back broken! its been three days and i could barely walk today too, just from sleeping in a bad position! ugh, i couldnt even work out, which pisses me off the most lol. But yeah, it's bad, and it makes me upset cause i can't sleep any other way, if i sleep on my back i wake up with major back and neck pain, and if i sleep on my side my arms go to sleep and i get a kink on the side of my neck, jeez. I wish i could float


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL Nury, I wish I could just float too!!

I bet it was just that big pillow that did you in... I have a feather pillow that sinks where I lay my head, so by the morning its pretty flat. I just fluff it up again and good to go for the next night lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2008)

how random... I sleep on my side, hunched over/curled up type thing, but the arm underneath my body seems to lose circulation. I usually wake up on my stomach with one arm above my head (I have to stretch it out because it gets numb and painful in my sleep)

Now I don't know how to sleep! If I sleep on my back I'll be wrinkle free and will place less stress on my joints but I'll be uncomfortable and I'll snore. My side? my arms will get numb from lack of circulation. Same with on my stomach, except then I'll also be wrinkly and get joint strain! eek!


----------



## Roxie (Aug 8, 2008)

wow, daerOn! I've stopped sleeping on my stomach, now, but at first, it was incredibly difficult! I might be asleep and in my dream, I would be wondering if I'm sleeping correctly! Thankfully, I have this weird sixth sense thing and know what's going on around me when I'm asleep... however, the past two nights I've started sleeping on my stomach - but your post has caught me up!!

and floating would make a lot easier!


----------

